# Minimum Residential Roof Overhang



## 4thorns

Hi All,

Can anyone point me to a code section (2009 IRC) that refers to residential roof overhangs? Both at the eaves and the gable end.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## mark handler

No "Overhangs" required


----------



## ICE

These "refer" to overhangs but as Mark told you, none are required.

R317.1.5 Exposed glued-laminated timbers. The portions

of glued-laminated timbers that form the structural

supports of a building or other structure and are exposed to

weather and not properly protected by a roof, eave or similar

covering

TABLE R802.11

REQUIRED STRENGTH OF TRUSS OR RAFTER CONNECTIONS TO RESIST WIND UPLIFT FORCESa, b, c, e, f

(Pounds per connection)

R804.3.2.1.1 Eave overhang. Eave overhangs shall

not exceed 24 inches (610 mm) measured horizontally.

FIGURE R804.3.2.1.2

GABLE ENDWALL OVERHANG DETAILS


----------



## 4thorns

Thanks guys. Ice, the heading of that section is R804.3.2 Roof rafters. Cold-formed steel roof rafters shall be in accordance with this section. Presumably a steel building

of some sort. I'm talking simple, gabled wood framed house. It says that rake overhangs cannot exceed 12" I know I can exceed that in my situation.


----------



## ICE

4thorns said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Ice, the heading of that section is R804.3.2 Roof rafters. Cold-formed steel roof rafters shall be in accordance with this section. Presumably a steel buildingof some sort. I'm talking simple, gabled wood framed house. It says that rake overhangs cannot exceed 12" I know I can exceed that in my situation.


When I did a word search, those are the only places that it showed up.  You can have a roof overhang as far as conditions allow.


----------



## 4thorns

Actually Ice, I probably should have mentioned that I'm trying to find out if I can get away without one. Homeowner is requesting no overhangs at the eaves and I

always thought that there was a 1 foot minimum requirement all around but can't seem to find any proof one way or the other. Maybe it's in the IBC. Will have to

check when I get a few minutes. Thanks again.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> It says that rake overhangs cannot exceed 12" I know I can exceed that in my situation



If by rake you mean what is pictured above, the max is 12 inches. 'If you use a drop truss on the gable then you cab go further depending on the wind and snow loads and how big the drop is. 4", 6" or maybe 8". I saw an 8" once it spaned 2 truss and extended 42 inches out. Yes it was engineered.


----------



## mtlogcabin

No overhang required unless the energy code may have something to say depending on what you use. In warm climates you may get credit for shade on the walls and windows under some codes


----------



## fatboy

You won't find it in the IBC either, as it not a requirement to have any overhang, you can be flush at both eaves and rakes. I don't like the looks of it myself, but to each his own.


----------



## 4thorns

Thanks guys. I built some houses way back in the day and it wasn't uncommon to not have rake overhangs. As you said fatboy to each his own. Personally

I'd rather have at least a little protection from the rain above for my clapboards or whatever wood cladding is installed. Appreciate all the input.


----------



## DRP

A Cape Cod style, no overhangs prevented ice damming, difficult to vent nowadays.


----------



## jar546

DRP said:
			
		

> A Cape Cod style, no overhangs prevented ice damming, difficult to vent nowadays.


A perfect candidate for a ventless attic with foam insulation against the underside of the roof sheathing.


----------



## Architect1281

ZERO POINT ZERO could be less.


----------



## zigmark

IRC Section R802.7.1.1  and figure R802.7.1.1 is the wood framed rafter section dealing with cantilevering wood rafters, i.e. overhangs.  Still no requirements to have them only how to properly construct them.

ZIG


----------



## Pcinspector1

No requirement IMO,

Use to see some gable rake soffits at 16" in the old days, then it went to 12" on most all estimates. The 16" soffit usually drooped down due to the barge rafter drop.

Seen some houses in a neighboring community with no rake soffits, not good, looks too military barrack style, not your Frank Lloyd Wright designs that make you proud to come home too.

pc1


----------



## DRP

*fig 802.7.1.1 has been interpreted and drawn incorrectly.

Chapter 8 - Roof-Ceiling Construction

 It does not appear in my 09 VA IRC, nor do I recall it from previous versions. I have seen that picture in a magazine article written by a 25 year old framer.

Can anyone say when it first appeared, who drew it, what their contact info and certifications are and how to appeal its' inclusion?


----------



## fatboy

"are permitted" is the catch phrase............

Not required.


----------

